# Like New Leica CRF 1200 Rangefinder



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I have a like new Leica CRF 1200 rangefinder for sale, not a mark or scratch on the unit. I bought this and took it on 2 antelope hunts in WY which both took about an hour. I was getting ranges on antelope at 700 yards (didn't try any further). Hillsides at 1350 yards and some prairie dog mounds at 625 yards.

Comes with case, box, manual, warranty card, and even my Cabelas receipt if you want it. The best thing about this rangefinder is it is small, fits in front pocket very nicely for easy access and the glass was the best to my eyes of any rangefinder I looked through and I looked through them all including Swaro and Zeiss. Asking $490. Located in Utah county. PM if interested.


----------

